# Post your favourite piece of coral...



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

just bored at work....post up your one favourite coral.

i'll start.

i like my fruit loop zoas the best. alex i need more!!! hahaha










(i just realised i don't have a pic of them..lol..fail)


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

MY FAVOURITES TOO! under moonlight they're awesome! *.*....mine died though...:'(


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

how come I don't remember seeing those... how much?!


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

ME WANT THOSE NOW!!!!

They must be a new addition to his stock, 'cause I've never seen those before.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

No longer have this, but it was awesome under the Actinics


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

My fave is my Hollywood Stunner Chalice. This pic is older, it started out a few square inches and is now, even after being fragged a few times, so huge that it's growing against the glass! I'm trying to wait until my frag table is totally settled before fragging it again!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I need to swipe a piece of that.... my stunner was always my favourite. I need to get my 10 gallon moved somewhere else....


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

carmenh said:


> My fave is my Hollywood Stunner Chalice. This pic is older, it started out a few square inches and is now, even after being fragged a few times, so huge that it's growing against the glass! I'm trying to wait until my frag table is totally settled before fragging it again!


That is a beauty, I'm in for a nice frag when you do!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Should be soon, I'll post when it's done and ready to go...



fury165 said:


> That is a beauty, I'm in for a nice frag when you do!





Sunstar said:


> I need to swipe a piece of that.... my stunner was always my favourite. I need to get my 10 gallon moved somewhere else....


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

This is one of my fav one but is not mine


----------



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

Only got a video of it. Favorite so far.


----------



## neebs (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow. Looks awesome. Pls keep me in mind when you are selling frags of this. Thanks



carmenh said:


> My fave is my Hollywood Stunner Chalice. This pic is older, it started out a few square inches and is now, even after being fragged a few times, so huge that it's growing against the glass! I'm trying to wait until my frag table is totally settled before fragging it again!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Too bad I can't take a decent pic of it, but I'd post up my 8" x 6" colony of montipora setosa


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Too bad I can't take a decent pic of it, but I'd post up my 8" x 6" colony of montipora setosa


that is a nice coral, in fact I need to get a frag of it from you.


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

mine are fruit loop and rasta zoas. I will try to post pics tomorrow


----------

